# ADA & Urinals -- A signficant change I missed until today



## Darren Emery (Aug 22, 2013)

I hadn't realized it until today - but I find it a bit odd that the newest ADAAG relaxed the requirement for a single urinal.  Used to be if you had any, at least one had to be at 17" max.  Now it reads if you have MORE than one.  Anyone know the background on this change?


----------



## mark handler (Aug 22, 2013)

Urinals. Men´s toilet rooms with only one urinal will no longer be required to provide an accessible urinal under the 2010 Standards. Such toilet rooms will still be required to provide an accessible toilet compartment. Commenters urged that the exception be eliminated. The Department believes that this change will provide flexibility to many small businesses and it does not alter the requirement that all common use restrooms must be accessible.

Guidance on the 2010 ADA Standards for Accessible Design: Volume 2


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 22, 2013)

Been in the I-Codes since 2003

Where in the ADA did it require the 1st urinal or a percentage of urinals be accessible I have never been able to find a number or table that addressed it.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 22, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Where in the ADA did it require the 1st urinal or a percentage of urinals be accessible I have never been able to find a number or table that addressed it.


*TRY CRACKING THE BOOKS*

4.22.5 Urinals. If urinals are provided, then at least one shall comply with 4.18

http://www.ada.gov/adastd94.pdf


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 23, 2013)

4.22.5 Urinals. If urinals are provided, (      that is plural indicating there is more than one      ) then   at least one shall (confirms that you have to have more than one before 4.18 is applicable) comply   with 4.18

Well Mark as you have stated in another post just follow the IBC and ANSI and you will meet ADA.

I don't enforce ADA so I rarely "crack" that book


----------



## JPohling (Aug 23, 2013)

We typically specify an accessible urinal in this situation in any case.


----------



## lpiburn (Aug 23, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Where in the ADA did it require the 1st urinal or a percentage of urinals be accessible I have never been able to find a number or table that addressed it.


The requirement actually came all the way from the UFAS. Section 4.22.5: "If urinals are provided, then at least one shall comply..." The wording and section number stayed exactly the same in the 2000 ADAAG. It was changed in the 2004 ADAABAAG to "where more than one is provided...".

The 2000 IBC required that "At least one of each type of fixture, element, control or dispenser in each accessible toilet room and bathing facility shall be accessible."  The exception was added in the 2003 edition where if only one is provided it is not required to comply.

Here's how I understand it. Since urinals can only be substituted for 50% (2/3 for A & E occ.) of the total fixtures, then the only restrooms likely to have a single urinal would be rooms with only 2 total fixtures. In that case, the urinal is not required to comply because you are already providing 50% of your fixtures as accessible.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 23, 2013)

> Here's how I understand it. Since urinals can only be substituted for 50% (2/3 for A & E occ.) of the total fixtures, then the only restrooms likely to have a single urinal would be rooms with only 2 total fixtures. In that case, the urinal is not required to comply because you are already providing 50% of your fixtures as accessible.


Exactly...........


----------



## mark handler (Aug 23, 2013)

JPohling said:
			
		

> We typically specify an accessible urinal in this situation in any case.


In CA, we still have the "...Where one or more wall-hung urinals are provided...."


----------

